# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  การล้างสารพิษที่ตกค้างในเลือด

## ikeyout123

เอบีโอเอ็กซ์ ดีท๊อกซ์เลือดเสริมการรักษาในผู้ป่วยตับอักเสบ

เสริมธาตุเหล็กให้ร่างกายลดปัญหาเส้นเลือดหัวใจตีบตัน

ช่วยขับสารตกค้างที่ร่างกายขับออกไม่หมด

ช่วยให้ผู้ป่วยอัมพฤกษ์ อัมพาต ฟื้นตัวได้เร็วขึ้น

ต่อต้านเชื้อแบคทีเรียบรรเทาโรคภูมิแพ้ แพ้อากาศ โรคหืด ผื่นคัน ลมพิษ

ช่วยบรรเทาโรคไทรอยด์เป็นพิษ

ลดระดับน้ำตาลในเลือดของผู้ป่วยโรคเบาหวาน

----------

